

The best c++11 json library - matiu
https://github.com/matiu2/json--11

======
smithen
There several json::read functions for stream, string and other iterators.

------
jalden
Awesome, most conversion is done through casting.

------
darthpenguin
This is the best JSON library I've found.

------
Lamza
> i wrote it

> it's the best

------
mandersone
Thanks.

------
cclarke
Thanks.

